# Blackthroats



## Tom (Feb 19, 2010)

Took some new pics today. It was cold and overcast, so nobody got out for sunshine. Except my big sulcatas who live outside. They just sit out in 50 degree weather like nothing is wrong. They do use their heated house more on cold days, but they still are out most of the day.

Anyhow, here are some Blackthroated Monitor pics. Varanus albigularis. They are only two and a half months old, but already nearly 18" long. They are bottomless pits at feeding time.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 19, 2010)

The last pic is awesome. Should be your avatar


----------



## chadk (Feb 19, 2010)

Love them. Would get one if I could afford to heat and feed it


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 19, 2010)

They are stunning!! I've never seen pictures of them before, very interesting!
What do they eat?


----------



## chadk (Feb 19, 2010)

Better ask, what DON'T they eat


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2010)

That last picture looks like one from the Reptiles magazine where they show a close-up and you're supposed to guess what it is.


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2010)

chadk said:


> Love them. Would get one if I could afford to heat and feed it



I don't find them any more difficult to feed and heat than a sulcata. Of course, I'm thinking of them as more of an outdoor ranch style pet, kind of the same way I view big tortoises, I guess.



ChiKat said:


> They are stunning!! I've never seen pictures of them before, very interesting!
> What do they eat?



Chads right! They eat ANYTHING meaty. Live, dead, rodents, bugs, snails, any kind of meat, seafood, birds, rabbits, reptiles, eggs, etc...

I feed reptile sausages from Natural balance, bird of prey diet, chicken hearts and gizzards, beef heart, roaches (of course), super worms, night crawlers, mice, rats, pigeon eggs, shrimp, seafood medely and occasionally other stuff that I come across.

Nothing goes to waste around my ranch.


----------



## chadk (Feb 20, 2010)

"I don't find them any more difficult to feed and heat than a sulcata. Of course, I'm thinking of them as more of an outdoor ranch style pet, kind of the same way I view big tortoises, I guess."

Hmmm, let's assume the heating would be the same - I still can't afford a second heated shed... Feeding is going to be quite a bit different for me as well. 90% of what my torts eat is just wild natural grass and weeds from my yard. So they are cheap for me to feed. Nothing cheap about feeding a meat eater with a bottomless pit.

My torts come to me free, then they are fed for nearly free. Just the shed and heat are what I pay for.

But a Sav or Blackthroat is on my dream list for sure. For now, I just have to settle for going to the reptile zoo down the road and hanging out with theirs.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pictures. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2010)

There's not a size reference, but they have quintupled in size in about three months.


----------



## Itort (Mar 29, 2010)

I love looking into the eye of a monitor. There is somebody home.


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2010)

Itort said:


> I love looking into the eye of a monitor. There is somebody home.



Words that could only be spoken by somebody with experience. They are amazing, aren't they? What species do/did you have?


----------



## Itort (Mar 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> > I love looking into the eye of a monitor. There is somebody home.
> ...


Blackthroat and water. Also had a couple ringneck dove hens that layed like chickens. A good combo.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 30, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> The last pic is awesome. Should be your avatar



No no no! 

Bert (I think) makes a great avatar. We must exhibit healthy Sulcata as much as possible. 

Your lizards are very cool looking, but tortoises rule here on TFO (in case you need to be reminded, Abe.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

those are awesome man. monitors are awesome, especially blackthroats.


----------

